
Back-up failures led to Dutch emergency phone line breakdown - hellofunk
https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/06/back-up-failures-led-to-emergency-112-phone-line-breakdown/
======
ziddoap
> _The initial analyses show that something went wrong in the back-ups,’
> Grapperhaus said. KPN is now trying to establish what happened and, the
> minister said, the results of that investigation will be double checked._

When money is at stake, downtime matters. This, however, was about lives and
matters so much more. The public deserves the utmost transparency and a full
explanation of what happened, how three separate backups failed, how the issue
was resolved, and what the plans are moving forward. I only hope we receive
it.

Some questions I would like to know:

How did three separate backups fail?

What was the process on verifying the backups, or was there one?

How many lives were lost during the outage?

What systems are going to be put in place to ensure this cannot happen again?

